# Welcome from OBDeleven



## OBDeleven (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello everyone, we are glad to become sponsors of such great community as VWVortex.

A big part of forum users already know our produced tool called OBDeleven. Anyway I want to share a short review with others who never heard about OBDeleven.

OBDeleven is diagnostic tool for everyone from enthusiast to professional.










*Application*
OBDeleven application works with phones and tablets with Android version 4.1 and later. The system is using online databases so it requires good internet connection for fast and smooth work.
Application can be downloaded from Google Play store: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.voltasit.obdeleven

*BASIC app features*
- Automatic vehicle identification from VIN (Vehicle identification number)
- Read and clear diagnostic trouble codes from all control units that is installed in your car (i.e. Engine, Transmission, ABS, Airbag, Multimedia, Air conditioning, etc.)
- Multilanguage database
- Read information about control unit (i.e. Part number, Software number, Coding, etc.)
- Diagnostic data log sharing via email
- Battery status
- Connected cars history
- Gauges
- Engine, Equipment and Fault code lookups
- DIY manuals

*APPS* (one click functions)
Apps are one click functions for daily users which doesn't require any additional knowledge about vehicle programming. More than 500 different APPS are available for various vehicles. By using these functions you can simply:
- Perform service functions (Oil service reset, Brake pads replacement, etc.)
- Adjust car lights (Daytime running lights, Cornering lights, etc.)
- Control comfort system settings (Door autolock, Comfort window closing/opening, etc.)
- Activate functions after retrofits (LED license plate lights, Washer fluid level sensor, etc.)
- Activate cool visual features (Needle sweep, Optical parking system, etc.)
- Add more features (Lap timer, Multimedia engineering menu, etc.)
- Disable unwanted functions (Sound actor, Seatbelt warning, etc.)
Use OBDeleven application to check full list of supported APPS 
Apps always uses credits even with PRO version.

*PRO app features*
These functions requires advanced knowledge about vehicle programming and are recommended for professional use.
- Trouble code Freeze frame
- Advanced control unit information
- Live data
- Charts
- Coding
- Coding II
- Long coding
- Sub control units Information
- Sub control units coding
- Gateway installation list
- Adaptation
- Long adaptation
- Basic settings
- Output test
- Security access
- Login finder
- Control unit reset (UDS)
- Diagnostic service change
- Control unit Backup
- Control unit programming history
- CAR programming history


















*Device*

OBDeleven device is unique Bluetooth device, which allows you to do full car systems diagnostics, programming and monitoring.

This tool works only with OBDeleven application for Android.

*SUPPORTED MODELS*

Volkswagen: 
UP! | Polo | Golf | Beetle | Bora | Corrado | Scirocco | Jetta | Vento | Touran | Tiguan | Eos | Fox | Lupo | Passat | Passat CC | Sharan | Touareg | Phaeton | Caddy | Multivan | Transporter | Vento | Amarok | Arteon | Atlas | XL1 

Audi:
80 | 90 | 100 | 200 | Cabriolet | A1 | S1 | A2 | A3 | S3 | RS3 | A4 | S4 | RS4 | A4 Allroad | A5 | S5 | RS5 | A5 Sportback | A6 | S6 | RS6 | A6 Allroad | A7 | S7 | RS7 | A8 | S8 | Q2 | Q3 | RS Q3 | Q5 | SQ5 | Q7 | SQ7 | TT | TTS | TT RS | R8 | R8 Spyder

Škoda:
Citigo | Fabia | Felicia | Rapid | Octavia | Superb | Yeti | Roomster | Praktik | Kodiaq

Seat:
Mii | Ibiza | Toledo | Leon | Altea | Alhambra | Arosa | Cordoba | Exeo | Inka | Ateca


----------



## kerla (Feb 10, 2020)

*Hello*

Hello


----------

